# Coding Specialist/Auditor



## reneehayes (Apr 8, 2014)

Northwest Physicians LLC has an opening for a full-time on-site [Springdale, Arkansas] auditor/physician educator on documentation and coding.  If you are an experienced auditor and have a current coding certification and would like to know more about the position, please contact me at amoss@nw-health.com or Lvinyard@nw-health.com.

In addition, you _*must *_officially apply at www.NorthwestHealth.com.   Job:  Coding Specialist-1423325


----------



## byrdcenithm (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello,
My name is Cenith and I would like more information in reference to the Coding Specialist/Auditor Position. I just pass my CCS exam a week ago. I have my RHIT, CPC credentials and many years of Coding experience. Please contact me at my information listed below.

Cenith Byrd RHIT, CCS, CPC
804-303-2716


----------

